

Why UML Fails to Add Value to the Design and Development Process - astrec
http://lispy.wordpress.com/2008/10/29/why-uml-fails-to-add-value-to-the-design-and-development-process/

======
systems
In my personal experience, the biggest problem I had with UML is tool support.
Most modelling tools are terrible and/or very expensive.

Modelling is very tool dependent, without a good tool that help you view,
edit, print and manage your models; you will just quit it.

A mature, FOSS tool, can take UML a long way!

------
DanielBMarkham
UML is a language to facilitate conversations about design and architecture.
It's about collaboration, communication, and consensus.

People try to make it about another C -- Control. This is the whole MDA, MDD,
etc scenario. In my opinion, it's not there yet -- for some of the reasons
outlined.

Instead of having such verbose criticisms, it might be better just to use the
language for what it's good for and ignore the rest. Life is short.

~~~
learninglisp
I don't think it was verbose criticisms. I was focusing more actually on an
architecture for increasing the level of abstraction.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Increasing the level of abstraction for what? It's important to outline your
goals here: audience, desired end result, level of abstraction, etc.

